# Warning ! Dirty Pics



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Warning ! Dirty Pics

Some of my Tricolors had the chance to play in the dirt today, they loved it and they are dirty now too.


















































Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What fun! I'm jealous; I wish I had a nice indoor jungle like that to play in. It snowed for the first time this fall/winter, for about 24 hours. what's that mousie in the first pic eating?


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

LOVE the pics! You have such beautiful mice, I'm soooo jealous!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That's a cute photoshoot!


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

we need more ears like that in australia, beautiful


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Those mice are stunning, I love those colors. I wish I had one.  I think they are my favourite because thats what color my cat was when I was a wee child lol. Or atleast one of my cats. lol Any way you can magically transport one to me? xD


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

If you invest in going to an ECMA show I bet it would cost less than getting a mouse from Europe (believe me, I've done both! :lol.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha! really? And I want to, but I'm not quite sure how to go about joining...lol I'm not good with this kind of thing if you can't tell.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

www.eastcoastmice.com is where you join  There is a show in Tennessee on December 18th that I am going to....I am in Allentown, PA and looking for people to split the ride with....


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

What cute mice you have! they look like there having a blast :lol:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

stunning of photos of stunning mice


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Fantastic pics! They are super mice and they do look like they are having so much fun!


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, Roland, they look so nice! I love their big spots. Really, really good looking tricolors :love1


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

I think you meant www.eastcoastmice.org not .com :lol:


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Lottiz said:


> Oh, Roland, they look so nice! I love their big spots. Really, really good looking tricolors :love1


Hi Lottiz,

thanks. I have seen your splashed offspring. If you get some of similar quality which carry S/s, you will need not more than two generations. From my experience it is very helpfull to select for many and dark splashes, and yours are a very good start. It happens, that a mouse with little splashes gets a baby with good splashes, but the chance is higher, if you select for big dark areas and do not breed with mice, which have some small dots only. Mice with many and very dark splashes give good Tricolors.

Roland


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you, Roland! You are my mentor and master, i'm listen, reading and learning :book4 :thumbuo


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

I have joined! huurayy


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh my goodness, pretty pretty pretty!


----------



## NeoN_TraffiC (Dec 3, 2010)

Lovely photos


----------

